
China's Belt and Road Infrastructure Plans Are Heavily Net Carbon Positive - lots2learn
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/buzz/chinas-belt-and-road-global-infrastructure-plans-are-dooming-planet-78326
======
TRossi
The way it's built must reflect the fact that the countries passed through by
the belt are receiving help from China. Which of course is a good thing, but
that's the first goal, other considerations are secondary. If a country says
no to the help, they will wait until it's a yes.

